

Ask YC: Are there any white label community news sites like HN? - pcbrock

I am a member of various communities and currently we share a lot of our news via email lists. A site like Hacker News seems a great alternative. I really want a community specific version of Digg/HN/reddit/etc to do for community news what Ning did for social networking. This would definitely help my inbox as well! Is anyone is doing this?
======
breily
<http://www.slinkset.com> \- I think it was started by someone from HN.

~~~
brett
I'm one of the cofounders. Please feel free to get in touch: brett at slinkset

------
aaroneous
<http://www.pligg.com/>

